

Stop Fooling Around, Jump Into Search, And Triple Your Stock Price - mirceagoia
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-search-2012-8

======
memnips
I've been assuming they'd do this for years, and they haven't, which makes me
think they actually won't be doing this at all. Perhaps their stock
performance will change that.

Additional thought: This could really help them monetize mobile which may
actually push it to be a possibility. They have tons of trouble monetizing
mobile users (and see the shift as more users access the service that way), so
if they could nail local search it could be a huge win for them.

------
bilbo0s
It's a really good idea for their stock price. I think they would REALLY
become something of a juggernaut if they did that though.

I wonder how many years they could get away with it before the government
broke them up?

------
mirceagoia
It makes perfect sense to me for Facebook to do that.

